# The official Bucknasty vs Browning Slayer Grudge Match



## KYBobwhite (Oct 10, 2016)

Have at it boys.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Have at it boys.





Going to take more than one Vol.. Heck, I've been slapping you Vols around for years. Ran 2 of you off in less than a week! Ol Pickles jar was cracked and he went bad.. 

And Buck's alright.. He can at least take some good ribbing unlike the other 2 whiny Vols on here.. I can give you a hint on who those 2 are.. One only stays in the "Official UT thread" and the other started this thread..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2016)

go slayer slapping vols like theyre skeeters.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

This says it all! Fighting between the 2 Vols..



BuckNasty83 said:


> Lay it on thick boys. I'm ready for Butch to go





toyota4x4h said:


> Hand in your stuff and change your avatar thanks and bye





toyota4x4h said:


> I don't care if we win by 1 every week as long as we win. To jump ship so soon shows he's not really a fan and the avatar is false advertisement.





BuckNasty83 said:


> You've lost your mind. Being a true fan and critical is 2 different things. Ain't nobody jumping ship here.  I bleed orange and I support my Vols. But dude,  your lying to yourself if you say we haven't stunk it up 3 weeks in a row.  It's not the players,  it's the staff.  Butch is not going to get it done unless he is willing to adapt and change. We have no excuses this year.  It's time to put up or shut up


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2016)

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Have at it boys.



And why are you picking on Buck? He didn't ask to be born with that single strand of Tennessee DNA..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Probably because we were beating every team last year before laying an egg. And pretty much that whole team returns with an upgraded coaching staff.



Upgraded staff but yet, he wants them fired this season..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

This was a good one.. 



BuckNasty83 said:


> The rest of the world sees and knows UT as a Historical Powerhouse.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2016)

Too busy laughing to reply. Elfiiis gif.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm going to leave Slayer alone.  It's obvious he's a converted Vol. Avatar says it all


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Upgraded staff but yet, he wants them fired this season..



Really can't blame the staff right now. If we could play 4 quarters I don't think there is many teams who could stop us


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 10, 2016)

elfiii said:


> <p>via GIPHY</p>



Classic! That is funny, I don't care who ya are


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 10, 2016)

*Buck take one for the team*



BuckNasty83 said:


> Really can't blame the staff right now. If we could play 4 quarters I don't think there is many teams who could stop us



Keeping him in one thread really cleans up this forum.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2016)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Classic! That is funny, I don't care who ya are


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2016)

I feel like i'm watching a Nascar race waiting on the big wreck to happen.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I feel like i'm watching a Nascar race waiting on the big wreck to happen.



Nah. More like the camping area outside talladega.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I feel like i'm watching a Nascar race waiting on the big wreck to happen.



More like a go-cart race. At any moment a hay bale is going to ruin one of em's day.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2016)

These 2 should just play nekkid twister and get it over with.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 10, 2016)

Ding ding ding!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2016)

Might get on the card at the Douglasville armory this month.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm going to leave Slayer alone..[\QUOTE]
> 
> That would be a good idea...
> 
> Just sayin...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm going to leave Slayer alone..



That would be a good idea...

Just sayin...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


>



What Kyvolsucks... You can't "best" me so you are hoping one of your rookies will... Good luck with that!

Or are you just mad I shut up half of the Vols following in 1 week?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I feel like i'm watching a Nascar race waiting on the big wreck to happen.



Always go high...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Have at it boys.



And make no mistake... You called me out again so most of this is going towards you! Just saying..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I feel like i'm watching a Nascar race waiting on the big wreck to happen.



Look at the bright side Robert... This forum will finally see some viewers...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2016)

Why would the Vols want another rematch, he done whupped them bout 12 times in a row.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 10, 2016)

*If saying the same moronic things over and over and over*



Browning Slayer said:


> What Kyvolsucks... You can't "best" me so you are hoping one of your rookies will... Good luck with that!
> 
> Or are you just mad I shut up half of the Vols following in 1 week?



Is winning,  then yes you've bested me.  You are the king.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 10, 2016)

*Tell you what*



Browning Slayer said:


> And make no mistake... You called me out again so most of this is going towards you! Just saying..



Here's a thread just for you little man. Now stay in here and let the adults talk.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Is winning,  then yes you've bested me.  You are the king.



I've bested you in so many ways.. There is 1 simple and easy way to show you...

Wait for it....











The fact you have started how many threads with my name in the title?.... And how many have I started with yours?  You stupid Vols have started more threads with my name in the title than ANYONE else on the entire GON forum! On the forum, that's what we call...





RENT FREE BABY!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've bested you in so many ways.. There is 1 simple and easy way to show you...
> 
> Wait for it....
> 
> ...



Is that another pic off of Toyota's FB?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Why would the Vols want another rematch, he done whupped them bout 12 times in a row.



There is a medical term for it Charlie. *"Battered Woman Syndrome"* and is a serious illness. The 1st stage is Denial, the 2nd stage is Guilt, then Enlightenment followed by Responsibility.. 

Denial is what we are seeing right now.. After Bama hands it to the Vols we'll start to see the guilt... Then the "Enlightenment" stage will hit when the Vols realize they really do suck. Not sure they'll ever get to the responsibility part. They have been starting over at this point for years.

Here is a link that describes the different stages. I posted this for KYvolsucks so maybe he can seek treatment. Although, I think he really enjoys it.. 
http://marriage.laws.com/domestic-v...s-syndrome/stages-of-battered-womans-syndrome


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2016)

Does this thread have a point? It seems about as important as Michelle Obama's lunch room program for kids, and about as palatable too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is that another pic off of Toyota's FB?



 That was the 3 Vol stooges after the App State game..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does this thread have a point? It seems about as important as Michelle Obama's lunch room program for kids, and about as palatable too.



Kind of like one of Eugene's threads just without the pics....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kind of like one of Eugene's threads just without the pics....



I'm pretty sure Eugene IS Michelle Obama.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm pretty sure Eugene IS Michelle Obama.






The transgender one?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2016)

Hey Kyvolsucks.. I think this is the real reason you bought your son a UGA jersey instead of a Vol jersey.. You just don't want him to grow up like you..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Why do ya'll hate the Vols so much? I could understand the Gators with your rivalry and all. Please no flames or fat Phil posts. Ok Slayer? Just curious.




You asked me this^^^ 8 years ago, I made a comment..


Browning Slayer said:


> You don't need to hire anyone else... Keep Fat Phil and everyone in Knoxville will continue to hear the laughter from the entire South East...



You flew off the handle.. I've been in your head since then! 



KYBobwhite said:


> Brother,
> You are are one of the most negative posters I have ever seen on a forum. No one and I mean no one can make a post regarding UT or anything orange, serious or not, without you chiming in with all of your crap.  Posts in jest, and good natured ribbin' are ok but man you're pushing it to a whole new level. Accubond, I know pushes your buttons but not every Vol is trying to stir the pot. You're probably a good ole boy but man try to show some restraint.



And look where we are today... Another Slayer thread...



*RENT FREE!!! *


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2016)

Come on KYvolsucks... You've been viewing this thread for over 30 minutes... Takes you that long to come up with something?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2016)

And he logged off! 

That's alright... Take your time..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does this thread have a point?



Yes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Yes.





Kyvolsucks entered this morning, read the thread and logged back off.. Poor guy...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Come on KYvolsucks... You've been viewing this thread for over 30 minutes... Takes you that long to come up with something?





Browning Slayer said:


> And he logged off!
> 
> That's alright... Take your time..





Browning Slayer said:


> Kyvolsucks entered this morning, read the thread and logged back off.. Poor guy...



This might explain it.. 



KYBobwhite said:


> As a Vol I am disgusted, ashamed and you could even throw in perplexed. There's no way to defend or explain the circus that's occurring throughout the state of Tennessee  I can't even begin to make sense of it. Sorry we're giving the SEC a blackeye. So having said that,  fire away if you choose.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Yes.



What a let down... They let me win that easy?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 12, 2016)

Vols gonna hate crimson before this month is out.  I hear some really famous guys are tickled by the Vol claims this year.


.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What a let down... They let me win that easy?



They aren't tested in overtime. It will be their undoing before the season is over. They are a .500 team at best, and that's stretching it. Butch is done. They'll be re-hiring Kiffin at the end of the '16 season and give him everything he wants to run the program. 

Phat Phil had a .743 winning percentage and they put him on the road! Idiots.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 12, 2016)

*You're really not that important*



Browning Slayer said:


> Come on KYvolsucks... You've been viewing this thread for over 30 minutes... Takes you that long to come up with something?



So I didn't close this thread and you assume that I'm so overwhelmed by your awesomeness that I can't respond? Sorry forgot to close it on my cell phone.  Man's gotta get to work. Seeing your time and number of posts in this forum makes me wonder if that is even a concern for you. Really,  how self absorbed are you? If anyone doesn't respond to your bizarre posts (which there are too many to even make an attempt which brings us back to the work issue) it's because you exhaust people. Get a dog,  girlfriend,  hobby,  something that will provide the attention you so desperately need.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2016)

Some of ya'll take this stuff way too serious. It's only the internet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Some of ya'll take this stuff way too serious. It's only the internet.



And some folks can be baited really easily...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> So I didn't close this thread and you assume that I'm so overwhelmed by your awesomeness that I can't respond? Sorry forgot to close it on my cell phone.  Man's gotta get to work. Seeing your time and number of posts in this forum makes me wonder if that is even a concern for you. Really,  how self absorbed are you? If anyone doesn't respond to your bizarre posts (which there are too many to even make an attempt which brings us back to the work issue) it's because you exhaust people. Get a dog,  girlfriend,  hobby,  something that will provide the attention you so desperately need.



Bizarre posts... I'm not the idiot that started this thread..

You call someone out, they start thumping you and get your feelings hurt..

Rent free!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2016)

Slayer is like a bulldawg, he clamps down and starts shaking that fat head. I believe you may have to shoot him to get him turned loose.



Wear em out Slayer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slayer is like a bulldawg, he clamps down and starts shaking that fat head. I believe you may have to shoot him to get him turned loose.
> 
> 
> 
> Wear em out Slayer



Problem is when you shoot the Dawg after he clamps down its too late. His jaws don't let go!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go noles shooting dogs.



This post belongs in the deer hunting forum......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey Kyvolsucks, let's hear your excuses about leaving your phone on this morning when you logged in at 7:19am...

Oh, let me guess... More of, Slayer you don't have a life.. I have a job. I have kids.. I have, blah, blah, blah....

Is it jealousy towards me? You just have this infatuation with me.. Slayer this.. Slayer that.. Slayer has freedom at work.. Slayer doesn't have to sneak and use his phone like I do.. Slayer is so cool.. Slayer takes nice pics.. Slayer is mean.. Slayer sure is handsome..  Let's start a new Slayer thread.. Slayer... Slayer..... Slayer.....




Pathetic little Vols..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 13, 2016)

*Wow*



Browning Slayer said:


> Hey Kyvolsucks, let's hear your excuses about leaving your phone on this morning when you logged in at 7:19am...
> 
> Oh, let me guess... More of, Slayer you don't have a life.. I have a job. I have kids.. I have, blah, blah, blah....
> 
> ...



Wow that's pretty creepy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Wow that's pretty creepy.



About as creepy as you Stalking me! If you want my autograph, just ask...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 13, 2016)

*No autograph needed*

Have a great day.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> No autograph needed. Have a great day.



What is it then? You want a lock of my hair? Some finger nail clippings?? 

Your obsession with me is quite disturbing..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2016)

What's the score?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's the score?



Depends on what grading system you are using..

His attempt at trolling has been turned back at him...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Depends on what grading system you are using..
> 
> His attempt at trolling has been turned back at him...



How about 3rd grade. That is what I got from everything he posted in the past.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How about 3rd grade. That is what I got from everything he posted in the past.



Wow! You are giving him more credit than I am... And he is a UT grad..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow! You are giving him more credit than I am... And he is a UT grad..


3rd grade gives him a tenn masters degree.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 3rd grade gives him a tenn masters degree.



I don't think he has a Master's so.........................


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## MudDucker (Oct 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go slayer slapping vols like theyre skeeters.



Matthew, you need to change that avatar of that Tennessee cheerleader.  While it is not in and of itself obscene (although close), it causes forum members to constantly think of  words not permitted on this forum.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> These 2 should just play nekkid twister and get it over with.



Leave it to a nolely to take this thread is a WRONG direction!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's the score?



Jalen Hurts just scored again.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 18, 2016)

*First of all*



Browning Slayer said:


> I don't think he has a Master's so.........................



If I trolled,  that wasn't my intent. Trolling is really a waste of time and really is just static noise. 

Secondly,  you might want to tone down your trolling on other teams since the dawgs are not exactly tearing it up this year. 

And lastly,  I do have a masters,  not that it really matters.  

Have a great day.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> And lastly,  I do have a masters,  not that it really matters.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Secondly,  you might want to tone down your trolling on other teams since the dawgs are not exactly tearing it up this year.



The difference is, I know the Dawgs suck and will admit it. New coach, new system and a new QB.. I didn't expect great things out of them this year.

You Vols on the other hand have used all kinds of excuses.. Coaching, sleepwalking and vanilla offense.. You guys have had miracle wins and yet I here "World beater", "Injuries" and excuse after excuse on how it's not gone your way. The only Vol on here that hasn't thrown out excuses is Joepuppy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2016)

Man, where are all of the LOUD MOUTH EXCUSE MAKING Vols at? 

Two straight losses and they all ran away...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 25, 2016)

No one has ran away,  Son. Calm down.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 25, 2016)

Busy around here.  Football,  coaching,  work,  hunting,  plots, mods to my son's 4wheeler. This 2nd half of the season is a snoozer. Not much to be excited about until we're in Atl.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2016)

And from the ashes 1 arises...


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 25, 2016)

Any chance the gators make it to Atl instead?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 25, 2016)

Assuming they beat yall,  Arkansas, and LSU. Sure they can.  LSU should beat them.  I thought yall might until last week.  Y'all are too up and down. Arkansas about the same


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Assuming they beat yall,  Arkansas, and LSU. Sure they can.  LSU should beat them.  I thought yall might until last week.  Y'all are too up and down. Arkansas about the same



And the Vols aren't up and down?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And the Vols aren't up and down?



No.  Slow start,  come from behind win.  It's been consistent all season,  until we started dropping our 1s and 2s for 3s and 4s on the depth chart.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The difference is, I know the Dawgs suck and will admit it. New coach, new system and a new QB.. I didn't expect great things out of them this year.
> 
> You Vols on the other hand have used all kinds of excuses.. Coaching, sleepwalking and vanilla offense.. You guys have had miracle wins and yet I here "World beater", "Injuries" and excuse after excuse on how it's not gone your way. The only Vol on here that hasn't thrown out excuses is Joepuppy!


For the record.  There is a difference in excuses and reality. The reality is,  everything I've posted is accurate. Not excuses,  but add a rival fan,  no one wants to see it for what it is.  Not in public anyway


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> For the record.  There is a difference in excuses and reality. The reality is,  everything I've posted is accurate. Not excuses,  but add a rival fan,  no one wants to see it for what it is.  Not in public anyway



The reality??? You've yet to accept the reality of your team and you never will! Everybody but Vols see it.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 26, 2016)

*Buck please*



BuckNasty83 said:


> For the record.  There is a difference in excuses and reality. The reality is,  everything I've posted is accurate. Not excuses,  but add a rival fan,  no one wants to see it for what it is.  Not in public anyway



Stop the madness. This is like trying to pet a skunk. Nothing good is going to come out of this conversation.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Stop the madness. This is like trying to pet a skunk. Nothing good is going to come out of this conversation.



Speaking of skunks... Good to see you come back around.. Sure has been quiet on the Vol talk..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The reality??? You've yet to accept the reality of your team and you never will! Everybody but Vols see it.



I dunno what you've seen,  but we're exactly on track. I've said ATL all off season and 11-1, 10-2. We'll be there. If we win that,  should make playoffs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If we win that,  should make playoffs



Did you not see the last beatdown Bama put on you?? If.. If you win the lottery...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 27, 2016)

That was a defeated team across the board. I'm tired of beating the horse,  you can't compete with Bama on 3rd and 4th string players. Bama couldn't have come at a worse tinge this season.  Hopefully we'll be healthy for the SECCG


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That was a defeated team across the board. I'm tired of beating the horse,  you can't compete with Bama on 3rd and 4th string players. Bama couldn't have come at a worse tinge this season.  Hopefully we'll be healthy for the SECCG


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


>



That's exactly how I envision you


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I dunno what you've seen,  but we're exactly on track. I've said ATL all off season and 11-1, 10-2. We'll be there. If we win that,  should make playoffs



not if you are now 9-3 reg season at best.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2016)

Hey Bucky? Care to enlighten us on how good the Vols are? Maybe one of these days you'll just accept it..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I dunno what you've seen,  but we're exactly on track. I've said ATL all off season and 11-1, 10-2. We'll be there. If we win that,  should make playoffs



Going to be hard to make the playoffs!


----------

